# return migration



## cbetty

Recently I met a man who had migrated to Spain after retirement and enjoyed it for several years then decided to go back to the Uk to live. However, after a few years he returned to Spain to live because he said he missed it so much. This is known as circular migration. Is there anyone out there who has had a similar experience and if so could they reply to this thread?


----------



## xabiaxica

cbetty said:


> Recently I met a man who had migrated to Spain after retirement and enjoyed it for several years then decided to go back to the Uk to live. However, after a few years he returned to Spain to live because he said he missed it so much. This is known as circular migration. Is there anyone out there who has had a similar experience and if so could they reply to this thread?


I haven't done it personally, but I've met quite a lot of people who have - some of them more than once! 


:welcome: btw


----------



## cbetty

*Return migration*

Thank you for your prompt reply.You state that you know or have heard of people who have lived in Spain and the UK and then back to Spain. Did you discover any reasons for this sort of movement?


----------



## xabiaxica

cbetty said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply.You state that you know or have heard of people who have lived in Spain and the UK and then back to Spain. Did you discover any reasons for this sort of movement?


can I ask why you want to know?

it's a very strange question for a first post 


people do it for a multitude of reasons - the most common probably being the one you cited in your original question - going 'home' seemed like a good idea for whatever reason - & then they discovered that it wasn't really 'home' any more


----------



## Naomira

cbetty said:


> Recently I met a man who had migrated to Spain after retirement and enjoyed it for several years then decided to go back to the Uk to live. However, after a few years he returned to Spain to live because he said he missed it so much. This is known as circular migration. Is there anyone out there who has had a similar experience and if so could they reply to this thread?


I moved to Spain 6 years ago and wasn't there for very long, when various problems arose. I relied on other people's help and wasn't well informed about what to expect. As I didn't speak Spanish, I felt out of my depth especially when it came to things like form filling and generally finding things out. I had a bit of a melt down and decided to leave.
When I came back to Ireland, I regretted it pretty quickly but wasn't in a position to go back at that point. There's definitely a kind of reverse culture shock when you realise that what you've left behind far outweighs the problems you've encountered.
I'm sorry I didn't stick with it as I think I could have made it work but I'm at an age where I'm going to have to wait for my pension before trying again. It won't be for another 5 years so at least I should be better prepared by then.


----------



## cbetty

*Return migration*



xabiachica said:


> can I ask why you want to know?
> 
> it's a very strange question for a first post
> 
> 
> people do it for a multitude of reasons - the most common probably being the one you cited in your original question - going 'home' seemed like a good idea for whatever reason - & then they discovered that it wasn't really 'home' any more


The reason is simple. Would you believe it but I have been retired and living in Spain for three decades. I am presently in the last stage of a Ph'D and need to find the reasons for what is called circular migration. Hope I have posted this in the correct place?


----------



## xabiaxica

cbetty said:


> The reason is simple. Would you believe it but I have been retired and living in Spain for three decades. I am presently in the last stage of a Ph'D and need to find the reasons for what is called circular migration. Hope I have posted this in the correct place?


I had a feeling it might be something like that  

I'll move your question to the correct area - you might get responses from people in other countries as well


----------



## cbetty

Thankyou for your help. I will search and try to find where you have moved it!


----------



## 90199

We used to migrate to and fro with the swallows, leaving the U.K. in early November and returning early April, the reason being we couldn't sell the house in England and the grass needed cutting in the Spring and until the first frosts.

Fortunately the house sold and here on the Meridian Isle, grass doesn't grow, not enough rain, so thanks be to the gods, I no longer have to follow a lawn mower.


----------



## cbetty

Many thanks for your message


----------

